

Apple tablet to be called "Canvas" ?  - aresant
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2010/01/22/canvas

======
chaosmachine
If that's true, all the people with html5-related canvas domains just won the
lottery (canvasgames.com, etc).

~~~
dialtone
Just call it iCanvas and they are not that happy anymore. Considering that
both canvas.com and icanvas.com are already owned, at least icanvas.com seems
to have its owner information hidden, so it could actually be the case.

------
noelchurchill
All this talk of apple's new device is killing me with suspense. It's hardly
even worth saying, but apple's ability to create hype is amazing.

------
xsmasher
The "art" design of the invitation may be a red herring. Remember the "in the
air" posters before the MacBook Air announcement?
<http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2008/01/macworld-theres/>

They sparked all sorts of speculation about WiMax devices and wireless
streaming.

------
randallsquared
Or 'Easel', but iCanvas works much better than iEasel. ;)

------
davidu
I hope it's called canvas.

